# Solved: Microsoft Picture It! 2002 Debug/Runtime error



## Ian_T (Jul 13, 2009)

When using Picture It I get the following error when I try to open a file:

Debug Error!
Program:C:\Program Files\Microsoft Picture It! 2002\pip.exe
abnormal program termination
(Press Retry to debug the application)

A subsequent screen shows:
Runtime Error!
Program:C:\Program Files\Microsoft Picture It! 2002\pip.exe
abnormal program termination

I'm using Windows XP Professional
Microsoft Picture It! Photo (V6.0.829.0)

I found a similar thread where someone had mentioned the page:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/316861 
but this no longer seems to exist.

Any help is gratefully accepted!


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Usually there are 2 discs with that program......when you install it you have a choice to install Typical which will take up less space or full........if you said typical then you will have to put the 2nd disk in for certain things you do........I would try re-installing it and installing Full ...that means install both discs


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

This has worked for some people for runtime shutdowns: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...00-F44AC7CA9E28&displaylang=en&displaylang=en


----------



## Ian_T (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas...the problem is fixed! I downloaded the fix (thank you 'slipe') and everything works fine now.
Note to 'Megabite' - my Picture It! came on a single disk (disk #3 of the MicroSoft Works Suite) so I didn't have any option of a 2 disk install. I had previously uninstalled all the other Works stuff though, so I wonder if that may have caused a problem. I had reinstalled (and then deleted and reinstalled again) Picture It!, so it seems like the patch was needed.
Thanks again.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Glad your up and running again........well I haven't had Picture It for awhile so that would make sense on one DVD.


----------

